

Buying a domain and don't want to fuck up the SEO - zackattack

I'm buying a domain and don't want to fuck up the SEO. Who knows their shit and can help me?
======
tlack
Are you worried that the domain itself won't give any boost to your SEO
efforts? Because I wouldn't really worry about that aspect of it - even bad
domains rank fairly well these days. I think Google realized that aspect of
the system (domain name-based SEO bonuses) was a bit too easy to game.

Instead focus on good link building. This works best for me these days, once
the on-page factors are fairly well optimized.

------
ryanto
buying a domain the reflects your idea/keywords is in most cases buying a
random name.

------
charliesome
A 301 and your task is done

